# universities in dubai??



## pearlx (Mar 31, 2013)

my husband is moving to dubai for job purposes. I have completed my undergraduate studies and was thinking that since i have to shift to Dubai with my husband, i might as well pursue masters there. Is dubai a good place to study?? British University of Dubai seems ok...how is it? and what are other universities that i can consider?? I am interested in masters in Human Resource Management


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

pearlx said:


> my husband is moving to dubai for job purposes. I have completed my undergraduate studies and was thinking that since i have to shift to Dubai with my husband, i might as well pursue masters there. Is dubai a good place to study?? British University of Dubai seems ok...how is it? and what are other universities that i can consider?? I am interested in masters in Human Resource Management


I didn't go to the local Dubai campus, but Heriot-Watt has a campus in Academic City offering degrees no different than the one I got in Scotland. Management, including HRM, is one of the degrees offered.

I believe the degree also entitles you to automatically qualify for a visa to the UK, if you can find a job in Scotland within 2 years of graduating.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Is this any use: http://www.stafford.ae/masters/

I do not work there and have not studied with them but I know people who have!


----------



## The.Unwritten (Apr 13, 2013)

does it have to be in Dubai? or other cities?


----------



## Beach bunny (Apr 20, 2013)

There's Middlesex and Wollongong too


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Canadian University of Dubai has a 12 month MBA with H&R (evenings and weekends too). Make sure you study at an accredited university by the Ministry of Higher Education otherwise the paper will be useless anywhere else.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Bear in mind that the universities mentioned above (and all other private unis) are in Dubai for just one reason: $$$$$

Fees charged are high and teaching standards are often no where near as high as those at their UK/UK/Australian parents. Look very carefully and try to speak to current and past students before parting with any cash. 

Bear in mind too that some "British" unis here would have you believe they are large, revered institutions in the UK when the truth is they are 3rd rate at best and sometimes almost unheard of "back home". 

I'm sure there are some unis in Dubai that do some good post grad degrees but they'll be very few and far between so you'll need to do your homework.


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Nistgulf. Your identical responses to quite different threads is just pure marketing and is not appropriate for this forum (in my opinion). It's also unlikely to be particularly effective because it is so poorly targeted.


----------



## VWCefiro (Jan 27, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Bear in mind that the universities mentioned above (and all other private unis) are in Dubai for just one reason: $$$$$
> 
> Fees charged are high and teaching standards are often no where near as high as those at their UK/UK/Australian parents. Look very carefully and try to speak to current and past students before parting with any cash.
> 
> ...


This ^ as a student is the reason why I have a short stay here in regard of study. And only here till my associate degree and go back, but there are a very few schools with quality teaching if you want to advance but you have to do research


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Bear in mind that the universities mentioned above (and all other private unis) are in Dubai for just one reason: $$$$$
> 
> Fees charged are high and teaching standards are often no where near as high as those at their UK/UK/Australian parents. Look very carefully and try to speak to current and past students before parting with any cash.
> 
> ...


I think you are wrong

_The UAE is seen as the fourth most attractive education destination in the world for students seeking to pursue their studies abroad_



UAE 4th on list of top education destinations | GulfNews.com


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

"Over 2,400 students across 17 countries in the Middle East and Africa region and Asia were surveyed"

Put those students up against those that are from established schools in the Western world and of course and of course Dubai is going to look attractive! 

Surveys are such rubbish especially from Gulf News.


-Not to say there aren't good schools here but the credibility and world wide recognition has a long way to go! Start with institutions that are under an accrediting body here in the UAE, then go through and look at the stats and reports as they are open records. http://www.mohesr.gov.ae/en/Pages/default.aspx & http://www.khda.gov.ae/Pages/En/ephighereducation.aspx


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Reminds me of "research" done by real estate developers claiming prices will keep rising.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

Look at the American university of Sharjah.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Even though Tropicana didn't use the red font, I think he was just trying to highlight the absurdity of the survey.
I'll be very surprised if any of Dubai's colleges even feature in the top 1000 institutions in the world.


----------



## gurkanrtr (Oct 8, 2013)

pearlx said:


> my husband is moving to dubai for job purposes. I have completed my undergraduate studies and was thinking that since i have to shift to Dubai with my husband, i might as well pursue masters there. Is dubai a good place to study?? British University of Dubai seems ok...how is it? and what are other universities that i can consider?? I am interested in masters in Human Resource Management


British University in Dubai (BUID) is good if you are looking for Masters/PhD programme. They have joint programmes with British Universities for each department so your diploma will be accredited elsewhere.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

Tropicana said:


> I think you are wrong
> 
> _The UAE is seen as the fourth most attractive education destination in the world for students seeking to pursue their studies abroad_
> 
> ...


I am surprised they didn't say the most attractive. They could survey only the foreigner students who study in UAE and come up with a result that UAE is the most attractive. 

What bothers me in the article is the involvement of Deloitte. A top company like that, shouldn't be a part of a biased survey.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

rsinner said:


> Even though Tropicana didn't use the red font, I think he was just trying to highlight the absurdity of the survey.
> .


I did use the right emoticon


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

LONGGOOD BYE said:


> Look at the American university of Sharjah.


Not bad at all for engineering; I think they were ABET accredited last time I checked


----------



## Rogersam (Oct 29, 2013)

pearlx said:


> my husband is moving to dubai for job purposes. I have completed my undergraduate studies and was thinking that since i have to shift to Dubai with my husband, i might as well pursue masters there. Is dubai a good place to study?? British University of Dubai seems ok...how is it? and what are other universities that i can consider?? I am interested in masters in Human Resource Management


Dubai has a good number of international universities and a great place to learn. Education here might be little costly affair. I came across that Canadian University in Dubai offers many courses like HRM, life science etc.


----------



## rosy24 (Oct 30, 2013)

university of wollongong is a good option


----------

